# How do you store your crusty bread?



## LadyCook61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Paper, plastic? foil?  If you made extra bread, do you freeze them?


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 1, 2008)

in a plastic bag with all the air taken out then in the fridge.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm glad this was asked.
I have a hard time figuring out how to store a regular homemade loaf.


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 1, 2008)

Now myself I just leave it on the counter, cut side down.  Won't keep forever though, better eaten in a couple days, IMO.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 1, 2008)

Mine has never Seen a third day here, so I`v no idea


----------



## miniman (Mar 1, 2008)

We have a wooden bread bin. I make 6 loaves at a time and keep one or two out. The rest go into the freezer. As for the others, if a loaf of bread last more than a day or two, it is truely amazing.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 1, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> Paper, plastic? foil? If you made extra bread, do you freeze them?


 
yes, I freeze extra loaves, or extra of any loaf.  I find if I store the bread wrapped in a towel the crust gets too hard, and if I put the loaf in a plastic bag, the crust gets too soft. So I do a dance between the two.  Wrap in cloth one day, stick all in a plastic bag the next day, back out of the bag the next. Always out on the counter.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 1, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> yes, I freeze extra loaves, or extra of any loaf. I find if I store the bread wrapped in a towel the crust gets too hard, and if I put the loaf in a plastic bag, the crust gets too soft. So I do a dance between the two. Wrap in cloth one day, stick all in a plastic bag the next day, back out of the bag the next. Always out on the counter.


 
What I did is wrap the loaf in freezer paper then put that in a zip lock bag, and squeese all the air out I could. Tomorrow I will see how it worked.


----------



## tupperware (Mar 7, 2008)

*crusty bread*

a paper bag or bread box


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 7, 2008)

I keep it in a plastic bag in a basket bin in my peninsula (like an island, but next to the wall). When I want to re-crisp it, I put it in a 350* oven directly on the rack for 10 minutes. And I freeze extra, wrapped in foil and then in a ziplock freezer bag.


----------



## smoke king (Mar 7, 2008)

..........In ma belly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Constance (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm with you on that one, Smoke King. 

The best way to store crusty bread is in a paper bag.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 7, 2008)

Constance said:


> I'm with you on that one, Smoke King.
> 
> The best way to store crusty bread is in a paper bag.



I've done that, using the bag it came in (when storebought), and it ends up as hard as a rock ...


----------

